# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Skandali I Kontrollit Masiv Te Internetit

## Darius

Tashme eshte bere i njohur skandali i plasur para disa ditesh kur i mirenjohuri grup i hackerave aktiviste Anonymous publikoi disa dokumenta teper sekrete te NSA (National Security Agency) mbi kontrollin gjithnje ne rritje qe i behet internetit dhe fundit te privatesise per cdo perdorues. Sipas dokumentave, nje program temer sekret i quajtur *Prism* eshte krijuar nga qeveria amerikane qe ne vitin 2007 (duke u rritur gjithmone e me shume qe nga ai moment) qe monitoron dhe kontrollon cdo trafik nga e gjithe bota qe kalon neper serverat amerikane. 



Ketu eshte nje shpjegim me i zgjeruar mbi aktivitetin e Prism dhe raportet me boten: *U.S., British intelligence mining data from nine U.S. Internet companies in broad secret program*

Qe nga momenti qe Anonymous publikoi jo vetem lajmin por dhe dokumentat perkatese, gjithe bota virtuale sidomos ne Amerike eshte tronditur dhe administrata e Obames eshte duke reaguar ne kulmin e ashpersise duke konsideruar cdo nxjerres sekreti ose whistle blower si tradhetar dhe antiamerikan. Dokumentat qe jane 13 ne total flasin per kontrollin e frikshem qe i behet cdo trafiku neper serverat amerikane ku jane perfshire gjithe kompanite me te medha amerikane te internetit si dhe ato te rrjeteve sociale dhe komunikimit ku spikatin Facebook, Google, Yahoo, Skype etj.

Ketu ne kete link shpjegohet me detaje se cfare do te thote sky spiunim qe ben NSA: *What the NSA Spying Scandal Means for You*

Me ne fund sot mesohet se kush eshte autori qe ka plasur kete skandal te papare ndonjehere ne historine e internetit. Ai quhet Eduard Snowden, i punesuar ne NSA lokale ne Hawaii i cili shpjegon arsyet e aktit te tij (qe i ka vene ne rrezik jeten) dhe sesi po i kalon ditet qe nga momenti qe u largua nga toka amerikane dhe shkoi ne Hong Kong, publikimi i dokumentave dhe revolta per menyren sesi NSA shkel privatesine e njerezve dhe kontrolli qe ushtrohet ndaj masave. Per me shume informacion lexoni te plote lajmin ne guardian ku pervec videos ka dhe nje shkrim te gjate mbi ate qe ka dnodhur. 

*Edward Snowden: the whistleblower behind the NSA surveillance revelations*

----------

mat (06-10-2013)

----------


## Darius



----------


## ATMAN

ka me shume se 30 vjet qe ndodh ,dhe nuk  mund te bejme asgje persa kohe qe koshenca civile e njerzve te zakonshem eshte ne nivelin nen mesatar

teme intersante darius

----------


## Qyfyre

Interesante, por gjithesesi deri diku dihej dhe gjithashtu edhe tani nuk dihet tamam se cfare e sa behet. Problem eshte te pergjihesh, por eshte e sigurte se 99.999% e emailave, telefonatave, mesazheve etj nuk lexohen e degjohen se eshte thjesht e pamundur ta besh pasi jane me triliona te tilla ne mos me shume.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Sknadali në SHBA, Shqipëria më pak e përgjuara
 0 tweet
Flash, Lajmi i Fundit e Hënë, 10 Qershor, 2013 | 18:34 pm

Harta e publikuar nga The Guardian

UPDATE- Nga skandali i përgjimeve që ka godituir këto ditë Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës rezulton se Shqipëria është një prej vendeve më pak të përgjuara.

Kjo vihet re në një hartë të publikuar nga britanikja, The Guardian, ku me të gjelbër janë shënuar vendet më pak të përgjuara, dhe ata më shumë të përgjuarit, sipas renditjes, e verdhë, portokalli dhe e kuqe.

Në bazë të të dhënave të kësaj harte, sipas The Guardian, Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës kanë mbledhur të dhëna voluminoze nga rrjetet kompjuterike dhe ato telefonike.

Programi top-sekret, i quajtur Prism, pretendon se ka qasje të drejtpërdrejtë në serverat e firmave Google, Apple dhe Facebook. Kompanitë nga ana e tyre, kanë mohuar të kenë patur dijeni për ekzistencën e këtij programi, në veprim që nga viti 2007.

The Guardian njoftoi javën e kaluar se Agjencia e Sigurisë Kombëtare amerikane po merrte tabulatet telefonike të miliona amerikanëve. Kjo gazetë, së bashku me “The Washington Post”, njoftuan se një program i posaçëm kompjuterik, i quajtur PRISM i jep mundësi NSA-së dhe Byrosë Federale të Hetimeve, FBI-së, të kontrollojë shpërndarësit e kompanive të mëdha të Internetit.

Zyrtarët amerikanë nuk i kanë mohuar njoftimet. Ata thonë se askush nuk dëgjon thirrjet telefonike të qytetarëve dhe se të dhënat që ata kanë mbledhur kanë shërbyer për të parandaluar disa komplote terroriste.

Edward Snowden, burimi që nxori informatat sekrete, tha për gazetën The Washington Post se ka në plan të kërkojë strehim politik në çdo vend që beson në lirinë e fjalës dhe privacinë globale.

http://www.panorama.com.al/2013/06/1...k-e-pergjuara/

----------


## 007GoldenBoy

Po serverat e BlackBerry pergjohen ???

----------


## Darius

Po pse u sulmua BlackBerry ne menyren qe u sulmua deri sa po e cojne ne falimentim? Pikerisht sepse nuk i jepnin akses amerikaneve per te pergjuar.

----------


## 007GoldenBoy

Dmth deri tani nuk spiunohet BlackBerry. Mgjs kam dyshimet e mia se ndonje leshim do t'a kene bere, ashti sic bene me Indine dhe nje nga vendet e Gjirit Persik, qe s'me vjen ndermend emri tani.

----------


## Toffee

Une e dija qe Microsoft bashkepunonte deri diku me keto pergjigjimet duke i dhene leje pergjimeve si Hotmail edhe Skype.

----------


## VOLSIV

E gjitha kjo fale atyre njerezve te pasur qe kane shtetet ne dore, tek te cilet ne si popull duhet te kemi "besim" se po e udheheqin boten ne rrugen e duhur.  Ishalla vijne "Ufot" dhe na shpetojne se keta do na tredhin trurin edhe pak.

----------


## mateo

George Orwell 1984,,,,,,,,,

----------


## loneeagle

Kush beson per nje moment te vetem qe nuk pergjohet i ben qefin vetes. Te gjitha shtetet pergjojne. Per ne qe s'kemi cfare te fshehim pak na intereson. Duam apo s'duam sa me shume teknologjia zhvillohet aq me shume e humbim privatesin si individe.

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Po pse u sulmua BlackBerry ne menyren qe u sulmua deri sa po e cojne ne falimentim? Pikerisht sepse nuk i jepnin akses amerikaneve per te pergjuar.


Para ca ditesh nje gazete kishte nje artikull se si FBI ankohej se iMessages nuk mund te pergjoheshin "even with a warrant" ... Pikerisht keshtu ishte shkruar. Sot ketu thuhet se RIM eshte ne veshtiresite qe eshte sepse serverat e saj jane te sigurte dhe ofroka komunikim te sigure?
Ju lutem, te pakten mos beni punen e ketyre qe denonconi ... Mesazhe te tilla jane tallje te tyre dhe demagogji  :buzeqeshje: 

Nuk ka kompani qe ofrojne siguri. Ka teknologji qe ofron siguri. Dhe sot nuk ka teknologji te painterceptueshme. Pike. NSA dhe Co jane sponsor te shume teknologjive "te sigurta" dhe sidomos rrjeteve sociale apo edhe vete konceptit te social networks. RIM eshte aty ku eshte sepse ne nje treg qe po zhvillohej shpejt nuk qe i afte te pershtatej as ne software e as ne hardware. Me sistemin e ri operativ perseri nuk solli ndonje risi dhe nese RIM nuk do beje dicka me siguri do falimentoje. Po te njejtin risk e kaloi dhe nokia ... Ose te tjera si palm u treten fare.

Si mund te jene serverat e RIM te sigurte? A transmetojne te dhena? Mbaroi koncepti i sigurise. Ne momentin qe ka levizje informacioni ky info nuk mund te jete i sigurte.
Pastaj me falni po pse habiteni... Prism u be i ditur qe kur u publikua fundi i projketit echelon. Kjo eshte puna e NSA. E di kur do shqetesohesha? Kur te fillonte te pergjonte CDC. Kjo po eshte shenje e keq.... Apo kur te perzihej ne keto pune nasa etj. Te pergjogje NSA eshte komplet e pritshme... Eshte arsyeja pse ekziston. Teknologji te sigurte nuk ka. As blackberry as iDevices asgje. Perndryshe osamat do merrnin nje blackberry e do ishin te sigurte. Provo njehere merr nje blackberry e diskuto planin per te bere ndonje bombevenie fjala vjen se e shikon sa safe eshte... LoL.

----------


## freeopen

> Per ne qe s'kemi cfare te fshehim pak na intereson
> 			
> 		
> 
> . Duam apo s'duam sa me shume teknologjia zhvillohet aq me shume e humbim privatesin si individe.


Ketu nis dhe gabimi,duke menduar ne kete menyre.Problemi nuk eshte nese ke dicka per te fshehur apo jo,problemi qendron ne faktin qe askush nuk ka te drejten te fute hundet ne gjerat e tua private.
Sa jemi ne gjendje ta kundershtojme kete eshte tjeter pune.
Sa me shume teknologjia zhvillohet aq me teper mund ta perdorim ne favorin tone si individe.

Persa i perket B.B nuk eshte aspak e vertete qe eshte ''sulmuar'' sepse ka serverat e sigurte dhe per kete po noton ne krize.
Vete fakti qe ka ''servera te sigurte'' do ti jepte shume perparesi ne zgjerimin e tregut dhe rritjen e klienteles.

----------


## Darius

> Para ca ditesh nje gazete kishte nje artikull se si FBI ankohej se iMessages nuk mund te pergjoheshin "even with a warrant" ... Pikerisht keshtu ishte shkruar. Sot ketu thuhet se RIM eshte ne veshtiresite qe eshte sepse serverat e saj jane te sigurte dhe ofroka komunikim te sigure?


Besoj se njihemi prej aq kohesh virtualisht sa ta kesh te qarte qe une nuk llomotis dhe as bej llogje. Ate qe thashe ne lidhje me RIM nuk i leviz as piken dhe as presjen sepse eshte shume e sakte. Headquarter i RIM eshte vetem 40 minuta nga Toronto dhe kam shoke qe punojne aty, pikerisht ne departamentin qe trajton sigurine e serverave. Blackberry pati renie ne sales sepse nuk u shnderrua kurre ne nje toy si puna e Iphone apo android's phones me pas. Mbeti telefon per business dhe vazhdon te jete i tille. Ndersa RIM u sulmua sepse nuk dha akses ne serverat e tij. Dhe kete e dine me mire ata qe punojne aty. Gazetat flasin per plan biznesi te bere keq, per mos perputhje me tregun aktual, per mungese vizioni dhe harrojne qe BlackBerry eshte vetem nje pjese e vogel e aktivitetit te RIM si kompani. 

*Putting RIM’s “Security” Challenges In Perspective*




> Ju lutem, te pakten mos beni punen e ketyre qe denonconi ... Mesazhe te tilla jane tallje te tyre dhe demagogji


Me kete frazen ketu siper e ke dhjere komplet.

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Besoj se njihemi prej aq kohesh virtualisht sa ta kesh te qarte qe une nuk llomotis dhe as bej llogje. *Ate qe thashe ne lidhje me RIM nuk i leviz as piken dhe as presjen sepse eshte shume e sakte.* Headquarter i RIM eshte vetem 40 minuta nga Toronto dhe kam shoke qe punojne aty, pikerisht ne departamentin qe trajton sigurine e serverave.


Vleresimin personal nuk kemi perse t'a perziejme ne kete mes. Ti mund te jesh shume mire njeri objektiv, te kesh informacion te brendshem etj mbi nje ceshtje, e perseri te interpretosh ne menyre te gabuar. Gjithashtu edhe une. Te perjashtosh mundesine e te paturit gabim eshte ta hipesh veten ne piedestal te rrezikshem.

Une gjykoj se per te arritur ne perfundime, shqyrtohen argumentat. Une ndryshe nga ti, jam gati ti heq pika e presje atyre qe them, ne rast se me argumenton qe jane te gabuara. Personalisht  kam qene gjithmone i apasionuar pas teknologjise se komunikimit, prandaj me lejo te parashtroj argumentat e mia mbi pohimin qe bera mbi RIM:

*1.* Me i rendesishmi dhe kryesori nga te gjithe: *Pamundesia per te hyre ne tregun e konsumatoreve te zakonshem.*. Une e mbaj mend shume mire blackberry-n ne kohen kur Nokia dominonte  tregun retail te konsumatoreve te zakonshem me symbianin. Atehere blackberry dhe blackberry os hynin te telefonat elite. Kishte opsione emaili dhe sync per te protokolle te ndryshme si edhe ofronte networking options shume me komplekse se konkurrenca. Blackberry messaging ishte nje luks per ata qe donin te rrinin ne kontakt gjate gjithe kohes dhe kjo e beri telefonin business me te suksesshem te kohes. Nuk besoj se ka patur CEO korporate apo dikush qe kishte nje rroge qe ja lejonte ne ate periudhe pa nje telefon te tille.
Po cfare ndodhi?
Blackberry ne kohe, beri permiresime fare te vogla per te mos thene mediokre. Fillimisht filloi te humbte terren me mungesen e deshires per tu adaptuar me boten e re te multimedias qe po shfaqej... telefona me aftesi per te bere playback video te formateve te ndryshme, muzike, camera me rezolucione te larta e cilesi te mira. Kur Apple e perhapi iphonin e ndjekur nga Google me pajisjet e tij android, RIM nuk kishte sjelle ende asgje te re dhe perparonte shume ngadale. Nderkohe cmimi mbeti shume i larte. Kur Apple dhe Samsung sot bashke jane pergjegjes per 50% te telefonave ne bote, cfare mesazhi me te fuqishem kerkon per tregun e mobileve? BB10 eshte tentativa e fundit e RIM per t'u adaptuar me kohen. Do te jete shume e veshtire... une shpresoj t'ia dale.
*2.* BB Hardware: Shiko specifikat e telefoneve blackberry krahasuar me rivalet, ne te njejten vije kohore. BB ka patur camera me rezolucion me te ulet, ekrane me rezolucion me te ulet, procesore me te ngadalte, ram me te vogel, BB OS ka patur nje coding mbushur me vonesa ne ekzekutim dhe ate ikonen e famshme te klesidres e shikoje nje here ne cdo 5 min.... BATERI ME PERFORMANCE JASHTEZAKONISHT TE KEQE... dheeee CMIM THUAJSE TE BARABARTE ME APPLE, etj.
*3.* BB Software: Provo te ristartosh nje BB OS7 apo te meparshem, dhe ke per te pare qe ia merr edhe nje pc me windows te lodhur fare. Shkurt nuk konkurron dot ne performance me tregun aktual. Web browsing ne BB mbeti jashtezakonisht pas duke mos ndjekur dot zhvillimet e shpejta te teknologjive te webdesign. Kishte faqe shume te vizituara qe nuk hapeshin fare ne nje  blackberry dhe RIM u detyrua ta rishpike browsing edhe nje here me BB OS7. Me BB OS10 supozohet kompatibilitet i plote me HTML 5 etj... gje qe te tjeret e kane bere me kohe. 
Kete gje e kane ndjere zhvilluesit e programeve. Kompani te vogla e individe qe e bejne apple apo android aq terheqes duke prodhur aq programe e lojra te ndryshme. Keta duan te shesin dhe nqs nuk investojne kohe ne apps per BB OS dmth se nuk eshte rentabel. App store i BB eshte qesharak kur krahasohet me ate te apple apo android. Aq i ngushte sa BB ka ndertuar nje emulator per te ekzekutuar rreth 20% te programeve te android.
*4.* Dhe e fundit: Ajo qe une quaj fragmentim i tregut (e vuajti edhe androidi sidomos nje fare periudhe dhe e vuan ende nga kinezet). Shume telefona... shume shume... me emra pa shume kuptim e me dallime pothuajse te padallueshme. Gjen aty Bold, Curve, Torch te shoqeruar nga kuartete numrash qe konsumatoreve nuk i hyjne ne xhep. Te gjithe shuuume te ngjashem me njeri tjetrin. Arsye e mire per konfuzion mes konsumatoreve. Bera nje numerim te shpejte tani te gsmarena dhe nqs deri tani iphone ka bere 6 modele telefoni nga qershor 2007 kur e nisi, BB per kuriozitet e di sa ka bere? *48! Ky nuk eshte konspiracion kunder nje kompanie... ky eshte MARKETING I KEQ!*

*Ne perfundim*: Sa thashe me siper jane probleme ekzistente. Nuk jane publicitet i keq i bere nga une ne ndihme te nje sulmi te organizuar per te cuar ne faliment nje kompani! Jane fakte reale! Edhe Nokia vuajti nga probleme te ngjashme per sa kohe insistoi me symbianin e saj dhe vetem tani, ndonese ngadale, po ben nje rikthim me windows mobile. Edhe Motorola po tenton te rikthehet me shume veshtiresi duke nderruar platformen e duke kaluar ne android. Keto jane realitete te tregut. Jo sulme komplekse te fshehta. Ti paske miq ne RIM? Aq me mire... merri edhe diskuto me ta pikat e mesiperme edhe do shikosh nese pranojne qe ky eshte MENAXHIM I KEQ, apo RIM po vuan pasojat e nje KONSPIRACIONI kunder tij.






> Blackberry pati renie ne sales sepse nuk u shnderrua kurre ne nje toy si puna e Iphone apo android's phones me pas.


Ketu psh une mund te te pyes perse nuk more per vete nje BB por nje iPhone?  :buzeqeshje:  Aq me teper kur per ty siguria eshte pak me e vyer se per te tjeret psh. iPhone mund te jete thjesht nje nice toy ne fund te fundit, por android ama eshte open source. Meso te kodosh edhe modifikoje... nuk te pelqen? Rishkruaje from scratch si te pelqen ty. Kjo eshte arsyeja e suksesit te jashtezakonshem te ketij OS. Shitjet e RIM nuk rane sepse nuk u shendrrua ne toy. Me beso shareholdersat e RIM do ta shendrronin me gjithe qejf ne loder nese do te arrinin te kapnin gjysmen e shitjeve te apple. Kjo eshte pse nxorren ne treg nje telefon si BB Z10 per here te pare ne historine e tyre. Shitjet e RIM rane nga sa te thashe me siper. Nuk cau dot ne nje treg shume me kompetitiv.






> Mbeti telefon per business dhe vazhdon te jete i tille.


ISHTE nje telefon i shkelqyer biznes. Microsoft exchange server etj etj... sync etj etj. Po sot, ma justifikon dot kete pohim? Dmth PERSE e konsideron biznes? Perse dikush duhet te zgjedhe nje BB e jo nje iPhone? Shkurt: CFARE MUND TE BEJE NJE BB QE NJE IPHONE PSH S'E BEN DOT? (nuk po e fus ne valle fare androidin)






> Me kete frazen ketu siper *e ke dhjere* komplet.


Me lejo te shpreh nje aksiome te cilen jeni te lire t'a injoroni: *Nuk ekziston deri me sot teknologji e konceptuar nga mendja njerezore e cila eshte e pa interceptueshme, e pa zberthyeshme, e pa gjurmueshme.*Aq me teper per nje agjenci si NSA. Nese kjo teknologji do te ekzistonte, do ishte ne zoterim te ketyre agjencive dhe jo publike. E thjeshte! Per kete bejeni gjumin te qete dhe merre si garanci personale. Nese keni ndonje hije dyshimi, thjesht vereni vete ne prove. Ta argumentoj edhe kete?

Nuk ka rendesi sa te sigurte e cfare mbrotjeje perdorin serverat e RIM apo edhe te vete CIA-s. Rendesi ka qe komunikojne. Kur informacioni transmetohet, qofte ky transmetim kabllor permes fibrash optike e telash apo valor permes antenash, satelitesh etj eshte i interceptueshem. OK por eshte i enkriptuar mund te thote dikush. OK por deri me sot, nuk njihet boterisht ndonje algoritem i pathyeshem enkriptimi. E vetmja mbrojtje qe ofron enkriptimi eshte SASIA E KOHES qe kerkohet per ta thyer. Pra teorikisht algoritmet me komplekse sot kerkojne kohe te jashtezakonshme... NESE PERDOR TEKNOLOGJINE E KOMPJUTERIT QE KE NE SHTEPI  :buzeqeshje: 
Por po flasim per NSA. Teknologjia ne zoterim te tyre eshte jashtezakonisht me e perparuar se e jona. Kush e thote? HISTORIA! Plus qe nqs beson vertete ne disa nga ato qe poston, ti e kupton qe teknologjite ne zoterim te nje agjencie si ajo mund ta kapercejne aplikimin human apo jo? Dhe nese informacioni niset nga nje pike am per te shkuar ne nje pike b eshte natyrisht edhe i gjurmueshem. Nese deshironi te dergoni nje mesazh te painterceptueshem ne dite e sotme, filloni e stervitni pellumba te cileve t'u lidhni letra te kemba. Ky eshte SMS i sigurte (gjithmone nqs nuk kane punesuar edhe pellumbesha ne NSA). Nuk po i hyj te shpjegoj se si BB nuk eshte service provider. E sa shume gjera varen nga kompania qe te ofron sherbimin e telefonise e internetin.

Por ama perseris:  *TE POHOSH SOT SE KA KOMPANI PUBLIKE QE OFROJNE TEKNOLOGJI TE PAINTERCEPTUESHME APO TE PADEKODUESHME ESHTE E GABUAR*. Eshte te besh propaganden e vete ketyre agjencive. Demagogji e paster.
*Privacy ka gjysem shekulli qe ka vdekur. Eshte groposur pergjithmone. Nese preferoni te besoni qe fantazma e privacy jeton ne produktet e RIM apo Apple apo Google etj etj etj, kjo eshte pune per ju. Nese ky quhet pohim i dhjere, so be it...*

----------


## VOLSIV

Ky skandali i pergjimeve nuk me duket se ben aq shume jehone per vete faktin sepse njerezit e kane braktisur privacy-n e tyre me kohe. Masa e njerezve eshte perpunuar aq bukur ne menyre djallezore sa qe nuk i ben pershtypje se po rreshket ne nje diktature moderne por thjesht e sheh te gjithe kete realitet si nje trend i kohes qe po jeton. 
Ne fakt kjo eshte nje rruge pa kthim dhe gjithmone e me shume teknologjia do te perdoret per te kontrolluar masat dhe per te ruajtur pushtetin ata qe e kane.

----------


## Darius

> Vleresimin personal nuk kemi perse t'a perziejme ne kete mes. Ti mund te jesh shume mire njeri objektiv, te kesh informacion te brendshem etj mbi nje ceshtje, e perseri te interpretosh ne menyre te gabuar. Gjithashtu edhe une. Te perjashtosh mundesine e te paturit gabim eshte ta hipesh veten ne piedestal te rrezikshem.


Ketu nuk shkruajme per te ngritur apo zbritur veten nga piedestalet. Dhe meqe jemi perseri ketu, te gabosh apo te kesh te drejte ne forum nuk ngre dhe as ul ndonje pike. Ne ate qe thashe une nuk ka asnje interpretim por vetem transmetim te nje informacioni shume raw. 




> Une gjykoj se per te arritur ne perfundime, shqyrtohen argumentat. Une ndryshe nga ti, jam gati ti heq pika e presje atyre qe them, ne rast se me argumenton qe jane te gabuara. Personalisht  kam qene gjithmone i apasionuar pas teknologjise se komunikimit, prandaj me lejo te parashtroj argumentat e mia mbi pohimin qe bera mbi RIM:...
> 
> *Ne perfundim*: Sa thashe me siper jane probleme ekzistente. Nuk jane publicitet i keq i bere nga une ne ndihme te nje sulmi te organizuar per te cuar ne faliment nje kompani! Jane fakte reale! Edhe Nokia vuajti nga probleme te ngjashme per sa kohe insistoi me symbianin e saj dhe vetem tani, ndonese ngadale, po ben nje rikthim me windows mobile. Edhe Motorola po tenton te rikthehet me shume veshtiresi duke nderruar platformen e duke kaluar ne android. Keto jane realitete te tregut. Jo sulme komplekse te fshehta. Ti paske miq ne RIM? Aq me mire... merri edhe diskuto me ta pikat e mesiperme edhe do shikosh nese pranojne qe ky eshte MENAXHIM I KEQ, apo RIM po vuan pasojat e nje KONSPIRACIONI kunder tij.


Faleminderit per gjithe ato pika qe ke shkruar dhe qe ishin te gjitha te llogjikshme. Por nuk ishin te nevojshme. Shkaqet te renies se RIM si share (gabimisht po i referohemi vetem BlaclBerry) dihen nga te gjithe dhe informacioni eshte gjeresisht publik. Une te dhashe nje informacion qe nuk eshte publik





> Ketu psh une mund te te pyes perse nuk more per vete nje BB por nje iPhone?  Aq me teper kur per ty siguria eshte pak me e vyer se per te tjeret psh. iPhone mund te jete thjesht nje nice toy ne fund te fundit, por android ama eshte open source. Meso te kodosh edhe modifikoje... nuk te pelqen? Rishkruaje from scratch si te pelqen ty. Kjo eshte arsyeja e suksesit te jashtezakonshem te ketij OS. Shitjet e RIM nuk rane sepse nuk u shendrrua ne toy. Me beso shareholdersat e RIM do ta shendrronin me gjithe qejf ne loder nese do te arrinin te kapnin gjysmen e shitjeve te apple. Kjo eshte pse nxorren ne treg nje telefon si BB Z10 per here te pare ne historine e tyre. Shitjet e RIM rane nga sa te thashe me siper. Nuk cau dot ne nje treg shume me kompetitiv.


Une mbetem perdorues i BB. Ne pune vetem te tille perdorim. Ti serisht ben gabim kur me krahason BB me Iphone apo Android. Dhe gabimi qendron qe po e fokuson tek BB dhe jo tek RIM. Deri perpara se te fillonte sulmi ndaj BB, gjithe kompanite amerikane, sidomos government perdorte BB. Kur RIM refuzoi kerkesat per akses, u dha dhe urdheri qe government te shihte mundesine per te kaluar ne android apo iphone. Mbase ky eshte informacioni qe nuk eshte publik. 





> Me lejo te shpreh nje aksiome te cilen jeni te lire t'a injoroni: *Nuk ekziston deri me sot teknologji e konceptuar nga mendja njerezore e cila eshte e pa interceptueshme, e pa zberthyeshme, e pa gjurmueshme.*Aq me teper per nje agjenci si NSA. Nese kjo teknologji do te ekzistonte, do ishte ne zoterim te ketyre agjencive dhe jo publike. E thjeshte! Per kete bejeni gjumin te qete dhe merre si garanci personale. Nese keni ndonje hije dyshimi, thjesht vereni vete ne prove. Ta argumentoj edhe kete?
> 
> Nuk ka rendesi sa te sigurte e cfare mbrotjeje perdorin serverat e RIM apo edhe te vete CIA-s. Rendesi ka qe komunikojne. Kur informacioni transmetohet, qofte ky transmetim kabllor permes fibrash optike e telash apo valor permes antenash, satelitesh etj eshte i interceptueshem. OK por eshte i enkriptuar mund te thote dikush. OK por deri me sot, nuk njihet boterisht ndonje algoritem i pathyeshem enkriptimi. E vetmja mbrojtje qe ofron enkriptimi eshte SASIA E KOHES qe kerkohet per ta thyer. Pra teorikisht algoritmet me komplekse sot kerkojne kohe te jashtezakonshme... NESE PERDOR TEKNOLOGJINE E KOMPJUTERIT QE KE NE SHTEPI  
> Por po flasim per NSA. Teknologjia ne zoterim te tyre eshte jashtezakonisht me e perparuar se e jona. Kush e thote? HISTORIA! Plus qe nqs beson vertete ne disa nga ato qe poston, ti e kupton qe teknologjite ne zoterim te nje agjencie si ajo mund ta kapercejne aplikimin human apo jo? Dhe nese informacioni niset nga nje pike am per te shkuar ne nje pike b eshte natyrisht edhe i gjurmueshem. Nese deshironi te dergoni nje mesazh te painterceptueshem ne dite e sotme, filloni e stervitni pellumba te cileve t'u lidhni letra te kemba. Ky eshte SMS i sigurte (gjithmone nqs nuk kane punesuar edhe pellumbesha ne NSA). Nuk po i hyj te shpjegoj se si BB nuk eshte service provider. E sa shume gjera varen nga kompania qe te ofron sherbimin e telefonise e internetin.


E megjithate RIM ne menyre te vazhdueshme ju kerkua akses po nga NSA. 




> Por ama perseris: TE POHOSH SOT SE KA KOMPANI PUBLIKE QE OFROJNE TEKNOLOGJI TE PAINTERCEPTUESHME APO TE PADEKODUESHME ESHTE E GABUAR. Eshte te besh propaganden e vete ketyre agjencive. Demagogji e paster.
> Privacy ka gjysem shekulli qe ka vdekur. Eshte groposur pergjithmone. Nese preferoni te besoni qe fantazma e privacy jeton ne produktet e RIM apo Apple apo Google etj etj etj, kjo eshte pune per ju. Nese ky quhet pohim i dhjere, so be it...


Keto jane deduktime te gabuara nga ana jote. Nuk po flitet per siguri absolute por po flitet per nje siguri shume me te madhe sesa ofrojne te tjeret. Mos harro qe berja e pasigurt dhe e interceptueshme eshte pikerisht pjese e dhenies se nje aksesi jo publik. Sa per privacy qe ka vdekur apo jo, ate kam vite qe e shkruaj ketu ne forum dhe kam shuhme here me teper vite qe nuk bej me pjese tek *JU*-ja.

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Une mbetem perdorues i BB. Ne pune vetem te tille perdorim. Ti serisht ben gabim kur me krahason BB me Iphone apo Android. Dhe gabimi qendron qe po e fokuson tek BB dhe jo tek RIM. Deri perpara se te fillonte sulmi ndaj BB, gjithe kompanite amerikane, sidomos government perdorte BB. Kur RIM refuzoi kerkesat per akses, u dha dhe urdheri qe government te shihte mundesine per te kaluar ne android apo iphone. Mbase ky eshte informacioni qe nuk eshte publik. 
> 
> E megjithate RIM ne menyre te vazhdueshme ju kerkua akses po nga NSA.



Keto jane informacione publike te degjuara. Po ashtu sic dihet qe qeveria e Merkel ne DE porositi BB e rinj Z10 per kabinetin e me gjere duke lavderuar sigurine e ketij telefoni. Dhe une e respektoj kete.

Sa i perket pjeses qe RIM iu kerkua akses nga NSA nuk e kisha degjuar kurre. Me ben te dyshoj nga doli ky informacion. Se sigurisht nuk i coi nje shkrese zyrtare me shkrim. Bisedimet besoj jane bere private ne nivele te larta. I jane garantuar edhe favore RIM. Po RIM tha jo... pastaj NSA ia kerkoi prape? Ja nuk e di pse keto nuk me ngjisin...
Kot per muhabet e ke lexuar ndonjehere Digital Fortress te brown? I ben nje pershkrim shume te afert... gabon vetem magnituden. Nejse... muhabet po he.

----------


## Darius

E kam lexuar DF dhe serisht dua ta perforcoj faktin qe nuk dyshoj ne saktesine e atyre qe the dhe as kam iluzione per perfeksion ne privacy. Une personalisht jam shume paranojak kur vjen puna ne gjera private dhe online psh nuk vendos kurre informacione personale, perfshi dhe foto. Dikur kisha dhe FB dhe e mbylla vetem sepse nuk gelltisja dot faktin qe mund te isha i kontrolluar. Mbase ngaqe kam problem me autoritetin, mbase ngaqe jam antikomformist... Nga gjerat qe shkruaj dhe qe jam i interesuar kuptohet prirja ime. Shpesh me ndodh te gjendem ne ambjente ose te krijoj njohje e miqesira qe per mire ose per keq me mundesojne marrjen e nje informacioni qe nuk eshte shume i zakonshem dhe as i aksesueshem nga publiku. Underground amerikan dhe ai kanadez nuk eshte i njohur por ekziston dhe eshte goxha i forte si nga ana intelektuale ashtu dhe teknologjike. Nuk ka asnje vend ku thuhet qe NSA (tekstualisht) i ka kerkuar RIM akses. Eshte qeveria amerikane ajo qe ka bere nje kerkese te tille. NSA eshte deduktimi im pasi dihet qe ajo eshte ne charge per kete sektor.

----------

